# Toro 521 - decisions...



## joester (Mar 7, 2018)

Last snow fall, I got out the old but trusty 521. 2 pulls and I'm off to snow throwing heaven. About 3/4 of the way through the driveway, and the ends of the neighbors driveways, I noticed a trail of snow behind the Toro. Further investigation revealed a severely rusted out auger housing at the bottom. I thought I might be able to scab on some sheet metal to cover the hole(s), but there really isn't much left to weld or rivet to. A new one can be purchased, but it will cost easily half of a brand new thrower plus my labor.
So I'm looking for a source for a better condition housing. Is there such thing as a snow thrower scrap yard?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

joester said:


> Is there such thing as a snow thrower scrap yard?


There might be, cant say for sure. Keep an eye out for a donor machine on CL or even place an ad, (Is CL free to place ads like Kijiji here in Canada?)
You may have luck finding one here on the site from another member.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Toro 3521/421/521s are dirt cheap in my neck of the woods. I'd say look for a donor machine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, it's called Marketplace ... I see them all the time for cheap ...


----------



## THE Wolfman (Feb 15, 2017)

Look for a donor machine.

If you absolutely have to patch it up, I recommend grinding the edges of the hole until you find thicker metal and then run a bead of weld (small diameter rod or mig) along the edge to build it up a bit, and finally weld your sheet to that.


----------

